# UK ancestry visa - general advice required



## VWubby (Mar 18, 2013)

To anyone who has recently settled in the UK, with children and a partner, on a UK ancestry visa. I require some general information about the process, financial requirements etc.

How much would they require in savings/funds to satisfy the UKBA?

Must one or both adults have secured jobs in the UK or only show evidence of job agencies they have signed up to and correspondence to that effect.

Any info would be gratefully appreciated.

x


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

VWubby said:


> To anyone who has recently settled in the UK, with children and a partner, on a UK ancestry visa. I require some general information about the process, financial requirements etc.
> 
> How much would they require in savings/funds to satisfy the UKBA?


As I said, there is no set amount. Around £5,000 is good.



> Must one or both adults have secured jobs in the UK or only show evidence of job agencies they have signed up to and correspondence to that effect.


It helps if you can show you have qualifications and experience to find a job in UK, and that you have tentatively started looking for an opening, but you don't need a job offer. It's the sponsor, the visa applicant, who needs to be looking for work, but the partner will be able to work as well.



> Any info would be gratefully appreciated.


Read the UKBA link provided.


----------



## VWubby (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you. Have the link and will take it from their.


----------



## VWubby (Mar 18, 2013)

Hope you can help: Below is a quote from UKBA website. However will the fact that my sister was legally adopted by father, but it was not registered before she was 18 with a UK authority, make a difference. 

Who can verify this form me? As she ticks all the below so far.:confused2:


I]You must be a Commonwealth citizen, 17 years of age or older, and you must be able to prove that you have a grandparent who was born in the United Kingdom, Channel Islands or Isle of Man. This grandparent can be on either side of your family. A person can also apply for the ancestry visa if they are adopted, or if the parent through whom they are claiming ancestry is an adopted child[/I]


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No it doesn't matter for ancestry visa. Formal adoption under South African law should suffice (she would need to enclose her adoption certificate). If her adoption had been registered in UK before turning 18, she would have been eligible for registration as British citizen.


----------



## VWubby (Mar 18, 2013)

Amazing news  Thank you so much.

I checked the long list of fees and it is about £270 for an ancestry visa. Is this cost just for the main applicant? What are the costs for her spouse and two kids (under 18)? 

Is it worthwhile doing the application /process yourself or with a reputable agency or immigration specialist. She is in Cape Town.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I think it's the same fee for dependants, per person, and she needs to complete separate form for each. 
She should be able to apply herself by following the published guidance and help from this forum.


----------



## VWubby (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi again. 

My sister and I have compiled a list of questions as we are starting the process hopefully soon.

1) Just to clarify the £5000 supporting funds must in be in a bank account in her name, as the main applicant?

2) Can these funds be sponsored by her family abroad?

3) How long must the funds be held in an account and can it just be a savings account?

4) Can the forum provide a list of all documentation she and her family require to apply for the uk ancestry visas? I assume its the same app for all 4 of them.

5) Once the visas are approved, how long are they valid for before they need to travel? 

6 ) Can they book one-ways flights to UK and can this be done after the visas are approved?

7) You advised that her SA adoption is recognised - is this info anywhere on the UKBA site?


Thank you in advance


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

VWubby said:


> Hi again.
> 
> My sister and I have compiled a list of questions as we are starting the process hopefully soon.
> 
> 1) Just to clarify the £5000 supporting funds must in be in a bank account in her name, as the main applicant?


That would be the best.



> 2) Can these funds be sponsored by her family abroad?


Yes. The money must already be in her account when she applies. A promise of monetary gift isn't enough.



> 3) How long must the funds be held in an account and can it just be a savings account?


It should be a ready access account, so that it's available with a debit card when she is in UK. It has to be in her account when application is submitted.



> 4) Can the forum provide a list of all documentation she and her family require to apply for the uk ancestry visas? I assume its the same app for all 4 of them.


Look at UKBA site referred to, and application form and guidance note. She can share documents between all applicants.



> 5) Once the visas are approved, how long are they valid for before they need to travel?


The visa has two dates on it, 'valid' from' and 'valid until'. She can travel at any time between the two dates. However, she needs to live in UK for 5 years before becoming eligible for settlement (which is also the visa's period of validity), so should aim to arrive in UK on or shortly after the 'valid from' date.



> 6 ) Can they book one-ways flights to UK and can this be done after the visas are approved?


Yes, as visa is good for 5 years. She should not book and pay for ticket until she gets her visa.



> 7) You advised that her SA adoption is recognised - is this info anywhere on the UKBA site?


It doesn't state it, but official adoption (with court papers) will be accepted.


----------



## VWubby (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you for answering all those questions. 

Our plan is to send her the necessary funds to cover the £5000 etc - does it have to be in her account in SA for a period of months or weeks before she can do her visa applications?

If and once the visas are approved - can she withdraw the supporting funds and bring them over in the form of cash/travelers cheques to deposit in a UK acc?

My sister is registering on jobs sites in the UK and also plans to further her career as a bookkeeper or start up her on business one day - how must she evidence this with her application that she is seeking work or must she have a formal offer?

So many things to consider!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It should be in her account for at least a few weeks, with an indication it's under her sole control (free to spend as she likes).
She can withdraw enough money needed for travelling, but the bulk should still be in her account so that she can show the latest statement at UK border when asked. make sure she can withdraw using a debit card in UK. Some accounts don't have card access.
There is a section on application form where they ask about her current job and qualifications. Completing it should be sufficient to show willingness to work., though if she is registered with a jobs site or in touch with a recruiter, evidence of that may also be useful. Remember she only has to show willingness to work, not a job offer.


----------



## VWubby (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi again.

Thank you I fully understand the above and very helpful indeed.

We are a little confused about whether we need vault copies from South Africa or just certified copies. We seem to have handwritten/original birth certificates for our dad, granddad and our mother. 

Can you confirm what must be unabridged, a certified copy or vault copy.

Nowhere on the VFS South Africa website or their helpline or on UKBA site does it say vault copies required, however some SA visa agencies ask for it????

This is the list from UKBA:

full birth certificate

your parents' and grandparents' marriage certificates

legal adoption papers - 

the full birth certificates of the parent and grandparent through whose ancestry you are applying

your marriage certificate 

Thank you


----------



## VWubby (Mar 18, 2013)

PS: just to reiterate we don't plan to use a visa agency only your help.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't know what you mean by 'vault' copy, but as far as UK certificates are concerned, they must be issued by the registrar bearing their signature. Not a photocopy.

I have done further investigation on adoption and the rules state that the adoption must be legal under UK law. I'm pretty certain that a legally-entered adoption in South Africa (a Commonwealth country) should be legally recognised in UK.


----------



## VWubby (Mar 18, 2013)

I will ensure she gets certified copies and not just a photocopy of anything, that she does not have an originals of. 

Just read the below - and SA is one of those on the list. So if the adoption is recognized as the UK legislation states, I take it she would definitely be eligible to apply for the UK ancestry visa? I cannot find anything that says otherwise.


The Designated List refers to the list of countries that are named on the Adoption (Designation of Overseas Adoptions) Order 1973. (See also the Home Office leaflet, 'Intercountry Adoption and the Immigration Rules'). *The UK automatically recognises an adoption made in any of the countries named on the Designated List.*


----------

